

Tradeoffs in Cyber Security - siromoney
http://geer.tinho.net/geer.uncc.9x13.txt

======
oracuk
Dan is always worth reading. It seems to take me 6 months an average to
process what he's saying and see it in the real world but he consistently adds
to my knowledge.

